# tree tube



## Tom Henson (Jan 28, 2002)

Can anyone tell me where I might buy 3' or 4' tall tree tubes to protect whips. Does any one brand hold up better than another? 
Is one style or height let the tree grow better? Approximate cost per tube? I need about 500. Thanks,


----------



## Jay Banks (Jan 29, 2002)

Please try this site. We have used then to protect trees from deer rutting.
http://www.treepro.com/old_site/miracle_tube.htm


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 29, 2002)

Transparent are best, so that the trunk can get sun. there are chloroplasts in the bark.


----------



## Jay Banks (Jan 30, 2002)

Actually, translucent are best, they protect (minimize the risk of) the bark of young trees from frost cracking.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 30, 2002)

Actualy curren knowledge points to frast cracks being caused soly by past injury.

Dark colored plastics can cause higher temps inside the tube causing bark injury.


----------



## Jay Banks (Jan 30, 2002)

I'm not thoroughly convinced that all frost cracks are old injuries, but the translucent tube lets in diffuse light for the young bark to carry on photosynthesis.

And this product can be vented to prevent overheating.


----------

